# Replacing a Condenser Fan Motor (Goodman)



## guddug (Jun 30, 2008)

I need to replace the AC Condenser fan motor on our Goodman CK49-1B AC unit. The original motor is a GE motor with 3 wires (Black, Purple and Brown). I have ordered a replacement motor made by FASCO (D7909) and a new capacitor. This FASCO motor has 4 (or maybe 5 wires) - I am still waiting for the part to come in. Wiring these 4 wires from the new motor appears to be complicated - are there any special steps for this.

Can someone please send me some wiring diagrams and/or instructions that will help me carry out this replacement and rewiring easily.

Thanks

guddud


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*2 wires [black] should go straight to the contactor, the other 2 wires, probaly brown should go straight to the new capacitor. *


----------



## guddug (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the info.*

Thanks - I will attempt to remove the old motor when I get home after work. 

Hope this is an straightforward R&R.


----------



## geo fan (Jun 12, 2008)

*picture*

the addpitional wires are to acomodate multiple hp's the new motor will tell you on the schematic what wires go where the hot wires not being used because the are not for the horse power you need get wire nuts and those fasco motors are reversible 4 wires with spade connections if the air doesnt blow up when your done switch them


----------



## guddug (Jun 30, 2008)

*FASCO motor become very Hot and stopped Turning*

I successfully replaced the 1/4 hp, 220V OEM GE fan motor (and the capacitor) on my Goodman 4 Ton AC Condensing unit with a same spec FASCO motor. The instructions sent in this chatroom for installation and wiring made it easier.

After I turned the AC unit on, the motor worked fine but became very hot in a few minutes and began to smell bad (foul/burning smell). It then stopped running. Total run time on the new motor was less than 2 minutes. I let it cool down for about 30 minutes and turned it on again - it again ran for less than a minute, got very hot and began to smell and then stopped turning. 

I have ordered a replacement motor which should be coming in on monday - but before I burn up another motor, I'd like to know if I had done something wrong.

What could have caused this - was it a defective motor or could I have wired it incorrectly. Any help would be much appreciated. Are FASCO motors not a good quality.

Thanks

guddug (trying to keep cool in the hot CA summer)


----------



## ridgevilleac (Jun 3, 2008)

FASCO (D7909) is a 1/4 hp 1075 RPM 208/230 motor. It sounds as if you have a voltage issue or possibly a bad motor. You should have 1 white 1 black and 2 brown wires on your new motor. The old motor should have only three wires with diff. colors. on your old motor you would have 1 brown wire. Disconnect this wire from the Capacitor and forget where it came from. 1 other wire from the old motor should go to the old capacitor memorize this location. the other wire should go to the control board or the compressor contactor. Memorize this location and attach the white and black from the new motor here. it does'nt matter which goes where. The 2 brown leads from the new motor will go straight to the new 5uf capacitor that should have come with the new motor. It does not matter which brown wire goes to which side of the cap. Tie the new cap to the old one and you are done.:thumbup: Hope this Clarifies. Good luck! Mike


----------



## guddug (Jun 30, 2008)

*Installing FASCO D9709 Condenser Fan Motor*

Hi Mike,

Thanks for your response - I had done exactly what you have described. And so I believe that my wiring was OK. I verified the voltage at the terminals to be 220V. I did replace the capacitor with a new one - I did not use or keep the old capacitor in the circuit.

I guess, the motor that was shipped to me was defective unless there is something else that I may have missed.

Any other ideas for trouble shooting would be very useful.

Thanks

guddug


----------



## ridgevilleac (Jun 3, 2008)

Yup! Sounds like you got a bad one. I have run into that on occasion. Good luck on the next one.


----------



## geo fan (Jun 12, 2008)

*wrong or bad*

more likely wrong hp rpm then bad . are you 100% that the horse power is the same and the rpm's are the same if you are its the motor but the first is more likely (not an insult )just the odds in my experience


----------

